# Router for lathe jig



## jbowden3330 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. Newbie here. Jon Bowden. 
I was wondering if anyone had a plan to build a stand to do fluting on my lathe spindles with my router.

Jet 1642 EVS PRO
Porter Cable 690LR


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jon. Build a sled that slides up and down the bed that holds the router over the spindle. Member Derek Willis posted this jig for doing the same on a router table a few years ago. http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30010-cutting-flutes-into-corners-posts-legs.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jon.

I have moved your post to another section of the forum..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jbowden3330 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here. Jon Bowden.
> I was wondering if anyone had a plan to build a stand to do fluting on my lathe spindles with my router.
> 
> Jet 1642 EVS PRO
> Porter Cable 690LR


let's narrow this down some if we can....

do you wish to do reeding also???
spirals???
you going to leave the piece on the lathe???
what size are we talkin' here??? (dia and length)
does your lathe have indexing???

flutes are concave grooves cut along the length of an object.... Reeds are cut similarly but their profile is convex...

http://www.scrollsaws.com/WoodLathe/router_jig.htm


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jbowden3330 said:


> Hello everyone. Newbie here. Jon Bowden.
> I was wondering if anyone had a plan to build a stand to do fluting on my lathe spindles with my router.
> 
> Jet 1642 EVS PRO
> Porter Cable 690LR


some more that might help...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are a few shots of one that I started but changed lathes before it was completed and it doesn't fit my new lathe. The router is a Dremel in it's plunge base.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I omitted to say that an indexing system is necessary on the lathe. My mini lathe didn't have one so I made the one shown in this pdf.


----------



## jbowden3330 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Support!!!*

Wow, Thanks everyone! I am building it for my new Grizzly g0766 lathe (not recieved in shipment yet). This is the new 22" swing by 42" gap 3 hp lathe they offer. Most of what I will be working on will be 6" or less. Could be up to 40" or so. I would love to do spiral cuts eventually. That is a little above my skill level at the present.


----------



## jbowden3330 (Jan 2, 2015)

OH and the lathe has indexing


----------

